# Webfundstück: Der WC-PC



## Wannseesprinter (25. April 2008)

*Webfundstück: Der WC-PC*

Bei leicht auftretender Langweile versucht man(n) stets die Zeit mit einer Aktivität zu tilgen. Diese beiden Herren haben es anscheinend zu ernst genommen.

Es hat ja bisher viele Casemods gegeben, aber mit dieser Zweckentfremdung wird Neuland betreten. Eine Toilettenschüssel stellt das Grundgerüst dar. Zu allem Überfluss gehört zur Grundausstattung ein spitzer Hammer, damit vorerst die Kabeldurchführungen in die WC-Schüssel mit Gefühl (!) geschlagen werden können.

Dann die gesamte Hardware rein, Stecker an den dafür vorgesehen Platz, fertig ist der -Achtung, böses Wortspiel- iPott. Nun ja, nicht ganz fertig. Den Pott noch mit silbernen Lack betupfen und eine passende Steckdose erspähen.

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass bei der nächsten Party niemand den Rechner als Klo missbraucht. Bei ein paar Promille fällt der Gestank von durchgebrannter Elektronik bestimmt nicht mehr auf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Nun noch in Aktion:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ty-ImMbek2A


Quelle: iTrixx Newsletter

(Patrick Daus)

_Links zum Thema:

_Der WC-PC bei Blogspot


----------



## exa (25. April 2008)

*AW: Webfundstück: Der WC-PC*

ich fänds sau cool, wenn sie alles in dn wasserkasten gemacht hätten, dann fenster rein und wasserkühlung, und dann der kracher, nämlich das die toilette voll funktionsfähig bleibt!!!


----------



## Silencer (26. April 2008)

*AW: Webfundstück: Der WC-PC*

Jo das wär nen absoluter Burner gewesn .
Wenn man sich  das schon vorstellt XD ROFL


----------

